# TASKMASTER TROOPER 426E MOTOR PARTS



## ghislainvaillancourt (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi!
I'm lookin for parts for a taskmaster trooper 426e and where i can find those parts in Canada, or US if it is not available in Canada.

Thanks
Ghislain


----------



## lalanderj (Dec 13, 2021)

ghislainvaillancourt said:


> Hi!
> I'm lookin for parts for a taskmaster trooper 426e and where i can find those parts in Canada, or US if it is not available in Canada.
> 
> Thanks
> Ghislain


Hi Ghislain,

I am in Quebec. I also have a Task Master but mine is a Trojan 432.

I have been looking for that type on information too. The only place I was able to get some info was in Australia from a reseller that is closed now but he tols me that my tractor could be very close to their DongFeng ZB25-ZB35. I downloaded their parts manual and it is exactly the same as my manual. I bought that tractor when I bought the house from the previous owner and I have no clue where he took it.

Now, the main issue is that those tractors, well mine for sure, is not polution compliant ao it is not supposed to be sold here in Canada. The company in US that was selling Task Master are out of business for a long time already and I believe that they only sold around 100 of those. It seems to be a bunch of Chinese parts put together.

If you actually find anyplace that sell parts for those, I would be very interrested to know where.

My 4x4 is not working anymore and the oil seals on my frount axles are leaking like hell.

René-Jean.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I have no idea what a Taskmaster is, but I suspect it's probably Asian. Have you tried these people? They deal in sales and parts for many Korean and Chinese tractors and equipment.





Home of compact Jinma, Foton, and Koyker Tractors and Parts, Wood Chippers, Backhoes - Affordable Tractor Sales Company


Affordable Jinma tractors for sale - Chinese tractors. Also Jinma tractor parts, compact farm tractors and wood chippers available at Circle G Tractors. These Jinma compact tractors are some of the best 4x4 tractors to



www.affordabletractorsalesco.com


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Try Circle G. I think your tractor is a Dongfeng 









Changzhou Dongfeng


The Changzhou Dongfeng Agricultural Machinery Group (DFAM) was founded in 1952 in Changzhou, Jiangsu, China. It is one of the larger tractor manufacturers in China. Tractors, walking tractors, tiller and implements are manufactured under the Dongfeng (Dong Feng) brand and sold worldwide...




tractors.fandom.com




At the bottom of the above page, they state all the different tractors that they built and labeling for others, including TaskMaster.





Jinma & Farm Pro Tractor Parts | Circle G Tractor Parts


Circle G Tractor Parts is your go-to source for Chinese tractor parts, including Jinma tractor parts, Nortrac tractor parts, and Farm Pro tractor parts.




www.circlegtractorparts.com


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Here is an older post with some information.......Might still be good.....










I have Task Master parts!


Anyone out there having a hard time finding parts for their Task master tractor? Good news...I may be able to help! I have inherited a large parts inventory and have direct contact with the manufacturer of these tractors in China. Send me an email: [email protected] or give me a call @...




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## chiefbode1 (9 mo ago)

ghislainvaillancourt said:


> Hi!
> I'm lookin for parts for a taskmaster trooper 425A and where i can find those parts in Canada, or US if it is not available in Canada.
> 
> Thanks
> Ghislain


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hit the post button too Soon?


----------



## jodiliz1968 (6 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> Here is an older post with some information.......Might still be good.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a task master 426E it is a 2003. I am looking for a starter.


----------

